# Stach and Flash



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

**

if you can catch him/her and if you dont want the bird ill be more than willing to take him/her off your hands ... good luck catching him/her


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Michael and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! I enjoyed your photos .. any stories behind any of the birds? Just FYI John and the bird missing part of the lower beak are in the U.K. Where in California are you from? I'm in Lake Forest in South Orange County.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

*oh*

im in vista lol right by san diego

lol their are no stories behind my birds lol i bought them from a pets store because people were talking about feeding them to snakes and eating them so i bought the pigeons  lol and one had a band that said 1999 but its wrong becaue the bird still had the yellow fethers on its head and down feathers on its chest  she laid her first 2 eggs not to long agobut because they wernt fertile.. they never hatched

did you get rain from the storm? we did here in vista so i had to change out their hay lol it was a little wet


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping these birds and saving their lives.

That *is the story* You brought them home to save their lives and give them a wonderful life.

Please don't use hay for the pigeons, it gets moldy and is dangerous for them. You can use cedar bedding or pine needles, they work well.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i change out their hay all the time  we kinda live on a farm so we have alot any ways so hen ever its a little wet i change it


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

stach_n_flash,

I was looking at the pictures on another post you put on pigeon talk with the link to show your birds and your loft setup, I think that you need to locate someone in your area that can help you with setting up for pigeons, there are a couple of really nice people in your area that I know that would probably help you get things setup a little better. The homing pigeons you have there need to be in more of a loft, from the pictures that I looked at it appears that are in something more like a chicken coop of course I could be wrong, anyway if you would like to get setup with some racing pigeon people in your area let me know and I will see what I can do to help.

Ellen


----------



## brisbanepigeon (Feb 27, 2006)

*RE: lofts*

Hi Ellen and others,

Know anyone in the SF area that is good a making or setting up lofts? Specifically for *rescuing feral birds*?? 

Most of the lofts I see are for keeping pigeons together and for long-term housing. I have ferals and always hope to release. I'd love to be able to keep them in fresh air and sunshine more often and give them a better place to strut and flap, but I have't seen lofts for isolation. Any thoughts??


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

brisbane,

I think that Daniel lives fairly close to you and may be willing to lend some of his experience to you for setting up such a loft as well as input on caring for rescue pigeons, you can reach Daniel by clicking here >Daniel< please let me know how that works.

Ellen


----------

